
Learn web development - ktta
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn
======
ausjke
While I used w3schools quite a bit I am now using MDN more and more, great
reference! Hope Chrome/Safari/Edge etc all can join force on the web related
document at MDN.

In particular, MDN now puts some demo code at the start before it dives into
all the detailed tech info for the API etc, which is excellent.

~~~
kylestlb
If I need to google something JS or HTML related my query is usually "mdn
____".

~~~
theandrewbailey
DuckDuckGo has a bang that forwards to MDN directly:

!mdn ____

~~~
irrational
! means "not" to me, so I read that as "not mdn" as in "don't include mdn
results"

~~~
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
“Not” in search queries is the minus sign “-” directly prepended to the word
or phrase

------
joecasson
I've actually been using this to take a break from Node and start learning
Django. It's been fantastic thus far. It was even enjoyable reading how they
described fundamental concepts like the client server relationship.

Well done, Mozilla.

~~~
simplicio
Does anyone have any recommendations for intermediate level web development
texts, websites, tutorials, etc?

I've been teaching myself for some personal projects, and had an easy time
finding "Javascript/PHP/CSS 101" type materials, and have a decent grasp of
these. But when it comes to sticking them all together into an application, I
find myself just guessing what the best way to do things is. What I should do
server side vs in the browser, when to use iframes vs ajax requests vs
reloading the page, etc.

~~~
diafygi
For intermediate level learning, I've always used the one-more-search rule of
thumb:

When you think you've got it, do one more Google search to verify your way of
thinking. It will often start leading you down a rabbit hole that will make
you realize you don't have it, thus causing another one-more-search.

After [https://xkcd.com/214/](https://xkcd.com/214/) you are so much further
along than if you didn't do just one-more-search.

~~~
pavlov
I would rather recommend the opposite: forget about the one-more-search rabbit
hole and just get started. Three hours spent on programming is going to be
much more useful than three hours spent on googling.

If you want to learn to play the violin, you're not going to get there by
reading books about the shape of Paganini's fingers.

------
stesch
As a German I'm so glad that I didn't have to learn German as a second
language.

As a software developer I'm glad I was there when the web began and was
allowed to code some bad Perl CGI and horrible HTML.

~~~
_pmf_
> was allowed to code some bad Perl CGI and horrible HTML

Today's starters write equally bad JavaScript and equally bad HTML; don't be
fooled by the cargo culters stating otherwise.

~~~
kylestlb
The standards have also changed, as well as the language itself!

------
chrismorgan
Title needs to be updated: it’s MDN web docs, not Mozilla web docs.

~~~
ktta
Done, thanks.

------
kuceram
Another source of excellent documentation about CSS is [https://css-
tricks.com/](https://css-tricks.com/)

Definitely worth to read!

------
channprj
Thank you Mozilla! <3

------
navyad
Mozilla, One of the best resources to learn web things.

------
gigatexal
Thank you Mozilla!!

